

When an Anonymous Troll is Revealed - swombat
http://thenextweb.com/uk/2010/01/14/anonymous-troll-commenter-revealed/

======
jacquesm
Above every comment box on every forum there should be a small little warning,
it should read 'you are not as anonymous as you think you are'.

I've helped busting a few people that were distributing child pornography
using my servers, and I can tell you that in each and every case they were
completely surprised that they had been discovered. So secure were they in
their feeling of being anonymous that their disbelief was only surpassed by
the sentences they got.

~~~
nailer
This guy wasn't distributing child pornography, making hate speech, or even
being personal.

His worst comment was that the poster was 'lying round drunk' which is,
unfortunately, a large portion of the London tech scene for some people.

Using a security exploit in Disqus in some kind of revenge on the critic is
more a reflection on the person who would do such a thing.

~~~
jacquesm
Absolutely. But do you think he would have made those same comments if he had
made them in the knowledge that his identity would be revealed ?

~~~
nailer
It sounds like something someone would say in person in polite company, though
not in front of a person - since the article was _about_ the subject, not by
it, this would be reasonable.

------
mahmud
Wow, the article casually mentions a Disqus bug that allows anyone to find out
an an anonymous poster's email address.

